

ENERGY: It’s time to wheel out a really “green nuclear” solution - lessthunk
http://lessthunk.com/2015/06/05/energy-its-time-to-wheel-out-a-really-green-nuclear-solution/

======
dreamery
We should propose Kirk Sorensen for a Nobel peace prize if Thorium takes off !

